# Sticky a post?



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Can this thread/post be stickied in the TiVo Suggestion Avenue forum?

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=438159

Thanks.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Done.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Mike Lang said:


> Done.


Awesome! I think this will really help out those who have good ideas about how TiVo should work and how and improve upon what's already there.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Let's hope so.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Can this thread be locked? The intention of the thread was to convey information about the TiVo New Features Survey, a nice compliment to the Suggestion Avenue forum. Unfortunately, it appears folks are just using the thread for suggestions, and not starting their own threads with their ideas.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

closed it


----------

